

Functioning Apple 1 Sells for $375,000 at Sotheby's Auction - neovive
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/06/15/functioning-apple-1-sells-for-375000-at-sothebys-auction/

======
51Cards
Not a bad return... I wonder how many of these still function? This one came
with verified original manuals as well.

Now who wants the two working Commodore PET's I have in the closet!

~~~
rudiger
The Apple I went on sale in July 1976 at a price of US$666.66. Given that this
was 36 years ago, that implies roughly a 19% rate of return.

~~~
joshAg
does this factor in inflation?

------
gfosco
I have a TI-99/4A in working order, with all original manuals, and a 1983
warranty repair slip from TI.... Only $50,000!

------
neovive
I should have held on to my old Apple IIe. That was such a great computer. My
first word processor ... Bank Street Writer.

------
soupboy
Can someone compare this with buying an equivalent amount of Apple stock at
the time and seeing which gave a better return?

~~~
rudiger
The Apple I went on sale in July 1976 at a price of US$666.66. Given that this
was 36 years ago, that implies roughly a 19% rate of return.

Assuming you could invest $666.66 in Apple in 1976 at a generous $10 million
valuation, it would be worth many tens of millions now.

------
Vivtek
That means the 7-year-old laptop I just replaced has been a fantastic
investment!

------
vtry
Probably bought by a time traveller who NEEDS a functioning Apple 1 to save
their world

~~~
yohui
How much _would_ an IBM 5100 in similar, functioning condition be worth,
actually? I imagine the fascination with Apple alone would be enough to spark
interest in the Apple 1, but is there mich of a collector's market for old
computing antiques in general?

~~~
mattgrice
Not nearly as much, I imagine.

The 5100 was sold for 7 years and cost $8,975. I imagine there were thousands
made, and nearly all were sold to corporations. One sold on ebay for $3400.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXQHacn3M34>

There were only 200 Apple I computers ever made. It is much more rare and
significant to the history of personal (home and hobbyist) computing.

